# Lake of the Woods and Red Lake Reports....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am heading to Lake of the Woods in a couple of days.....

Any Reports?
what depths?
Anything?

I also might hit Red Lake....

Any Reports also?

Thanks

Chuck SMith


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

LOW is getting better each week but still slow compared to "normal". We fished both 26 feet and 31 feet over the weekend and caught about the same at each depth outside Zippel Bay. The Northwest angle is still producing quite well I hear...some of the best fishing in years if you can get up there.


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

Ive been to the angle a few times this year. I caught fish and limited out once with fish over 14". The angle is the only place ive heard of fish being caught.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I too am headed to LOW beginning of next week hopefully chasing after northerns out of Waroad . Anybody been looking for northerns yet? We may also do so walleye fishing. Any reports would be helpful.........Thanks.


----------

